# Turkey Breast Only



## thomapa1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have seen mostly posts on smoking a whole Turkey.  However, for this Thanksgiving I have one person bringing a whole fried turkey, I planned on also smoking a turkey. 

Majority of guests prefer just the breast meat, so I have no need for legs, wings, or a 'stunning looking' traditional looking turkey.

With that said...what is the consensus\techniques regarding smoking the turkey breasts only?

I plan to inject and brine first.

Will likely just buy the breast meat - if I can find it locally - vs butchering a whole Turkey prior.

Use skin to protect the meat?

Wrap in bacon?

etc??


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Leave the skin on to protect the breast. You can follow the instructions for a whole turkey. You want the breast to be 165 IT when you take it off the smoker. I like to put some rub & butter under the skin & the butter will help keep it moist.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have smoked the breast only with great success.

I use Tips Brine    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

And Yes (like AL said)


> You want the breast to be 165 IT when you take it off the smoker. I like to put some rub & butter under the skin & the butter will help keep it moist.


 Good luck and remember the Qview


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 14, 2011)

Try one of these http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112571/holiday-turkey-practice-with-q-view  It's basically a turkey minus the legs, thighs, wings etc. We typically skip the dark meat as well. I find that I get more usable white meat out of a 8-9 lb "whole breast" than I get out of a 15 lb whole turkey. You can brine, inject, rub or whatever. These are definitely something to try if you're just serving white meat. I get em at walmart.


----------



## thomapa1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent advice - thanks Teeznuts


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a little more reading!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112959/questions-about-smoking-turkey-breast

  Craig


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

LOL , I think that meal is over with .


----------

